# Smoking in remission vs history of



## aclements (Oct 5, 2015)

Does anyone have guidance on appropriate use of F17.211 _Nicotine dependence, cigarettes, in remission_ versus Z87.891 _Personal history of nicotine dependence_. I have read many articles about nicotine remission and classification of early (partial or full) remission (1-12 mos) and sustained (partial or full) remission (12 months or longer). At what point does sustained remission become history of?

Thank you!


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 5, 2015)

There is no true documentation that I have found on the "history" of smoking. I would put this to your best judgement. I use the fact if the patient quit smoking over 1 year, I will use the history code and not remission code. I save the remission code for 6 months or less  
Hope this helps!!!


----------



## aclements (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for your thoughts. What has me confused is that literature has sustained remission at 1 year or longer. The only thing I could come up with (my opinion) is that someone who still craves it and is at risk for relapse would be in remission while someone who has quit and can no longer stand the smell with no interest or craving of ever relapsing would be "history of"


----------

